# Bellator champ Ben Askren officially joins Roufusport Fight Team



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> After revealing his intentions this past Saturday night, Bellator welterweight champion Ben Askren (8-0 MMA, 5-0 BFC) is now a full-fledged member of the Roufusport Fight Team.
> 
> The Wisconsin-based squad today announced Askren's addition to the roster.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie

Roufus is building a really great team.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

If Duke Roufus can polish Ben Askren's standup game then we're gonna have a serious beast in the WW division someday

He would already outwrestle Fitch, Koscheck or GSP i believe.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank f*cking god.

If there's a camp that can help The Human Blankie add a stand-up repertoire to his skill set, it's Roufus.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't matter Heirion is gonna run through Askren soon enough.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I like Heiron but I have to disagree. Askren is on the rise and only getting better. But then again I'm biased towards wrestlers.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice, good to see Askren joining a legit MMA team - look forward to see him gain confidence in his hands.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, these guys are good for practice. I agree that we'll be able to see alot more of his hands. Lord knows he needs it cause his ground game is funky but it's weird at the same time.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

hope he comes good with the standup


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well these guys are pretty good training partners. So he should be able to improve on his striking. That'll only make him better.


----------

